# What to do w/out snow ? Make more money when it snows or dosen't snow?



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

What are you guys doing since theres no snow and we haven't plowed in 2 or 3 weeks now?? We've been working on year-end stuff. As well as changing over some paper work and new stuff. 

I know some guys make more money when theres no snow, But for guys like me that most of there accounts are per-push its hard to make money without snow.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

We are getting some very serious stuff done at the shop and around the farm. We've fixed some very important snowmobiles, built some really important jumps. Had a life or death situation where I had to wax and detail the truck.

The type of stuff that has to be done... to keep the wife from finding you other jobs.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

It;s been great no snow its even warmed up a little. Saving a lot on gas to price is going up again. 
starting to get prices on fert. and supplies for spring. Still have to take down the xmas tree.


----------



## LB Landscaping (Sep 4, 2002)

Not my favorite thing to do but there is decent money in interior painting. Theres a guy in my area that drives an oil truck during the winter, they let him off when it snows so it works out pretty well.


----------



## dirtwork (May 28, 2004)

I am currently in the same situation with no snow in Ohio. We have plenty of work that is not seasonal, but with the ground now thawed and constant rain there is nothing we can do. When i did my contract renewals this year i really pushed on getting about 1/4 of them to a flat seaaon sum. This way I know i always have some profit in the winter. It is a delicate balance since if we have a good snow year i make much less on my lump sum accounts. I take the average plow and salt events of the last 5 years and take the average and try to get a contract for around that number of services. The beer drinking aint been bad lately either!


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

its nice in pa we've been doing some contracting work...nice 50 degree weather framin outside let me tell u fot enough stuff to keep me busy till summer...and riding the 4wheelers of course


----------



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

had a dream last night that I went down to the dealership and talked them down $2,000 on a $10,000 zero turn. 

Not sure if this is prophetic widsom or just me dreaming..... but I do need to buy a couple new machines come spring time!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Yea I hear you guys, we've been working on are pulling tractor. We down to some indoor pulls and stuff like that. Planing on taking 3 days off and going down to the CENTS show and then the POWER SHOW. I wanted to change our logo this year, so i've been working on swiching over the logo to all the spring paper work. 

Been able to sleep in some, which is nice but, sometimes it seems like a waste of time aswell as spending more time at the Sheriff's office.

**** I was able to have some real fun the other night, we did a pretty big drug raid on a home, and turned up some nice stuff.


----------



## Remsen1 (Jan 5, 2001)

I'll tell ya what I'm doing... I'm getting fat. We got a whole bunch of snow before Christmas, did alot of snow removal and even got into roof shoveling. I was praying for a break from all the work. I got down to 205 lbs. Now I am back up to 215 lbs. (6'0").

I have 1/2 season and 1/2 per push so I'm happy either way, snow or no snow. At this point I wouldn't mind a little work just to give me something to do.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

If I was 23 I would be taking trailers down south for fema!!! They pay you like 1.06 per mile. You pick up a trailer in Indiana and take it down to New orleans or Flordia.

They wont hire you though unless your 23. ARGHHHH


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

PremierLand said:


> If I was 23 I would be taking trailers down south for fema!!! They pay you like 1.06 per mile. You pick up a trailer in Indiana and take it down to New orleans or Flordia.
> 
> They wont hire you though unless your 23. ARGHHHH


their trailers or your own? And whose insurance.


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

where can i find out about moving trailers?? Id be interested.


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

winter isnt over yet, we'll get our share of snow and well all be sick of it take this time to eat drink relax rest and get ready for all the terrible spring clean ups


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

I have been working overtime salery :realmad: 
You know it's bad when you see plow trucks for sale this time of year.
I have seen 2 this week


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

daninline said:


> You know it's bad when you see plow trucks for sale this time of year. I have seen 2 this week


This is a good thing. If they were charging the right numbers they wouldn't be for sale.

As for the what's doing part, we have just been working on stuff at the shop. Maintenance contracts were up Dec 31st, and new ones arent into effect till March 1st. With no snow, there really isn't much to do but sit and wait. Trucks are sure looking good though. Should be able to get some picks of them in their battle gear by the end of the week.


----------



## HighwayDept. (Feb 7, 2005)

We've been busy cutting brush and trimming the trees along the roads, filling pot holes and taking care of anything else that has come up like sewers and putting the salt in the salt shed when its delivered. Other then that its pretty slow around here. And before all the rains came we opened all the catch basins around town.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

still roofing. this weather is incrediable. i bet you landscapers love these temps. the ground isn't even close to being froze yet. the shingles are even sticking down on the south sides.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

crazymike said:


> their trailers or your own? And whose insurance.


Trailers that the gov owns, you just transport them. Their insurance. You dont need squat other than a CDL, 3/4ton truck that passes inspection, brake controller, a physical, and gotta be 23.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I've been working in the office, trying to get bids ready for spring, also spending time with the girls " We all know pimpin isnt easy   "

I need to detail the trucks inside and out, but haven't got that far yet. Trying to get stuff ready for the CENTS Show


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

PremierLand said:


> Trailers that the gov owns, you just transport them. Their insurance. You dont need squat other than a CDL, 3/4ton truck that passes inspection, brake controller, a physical, and gotta be 23.


Where did you hear about this?? At $1.06 a mile I would take a trip or two...


----------



## chironorm (Sep 23, 2005)

*FEMA regulations*

FEMA puts ads in the papers sometimes. The have very, very strict regulations that you have to follow. One big run would be worthwhile changing your truck over to fit their guidelines but either you have it or you don't. Has to be 1 ton dualllie with big mud flaps. Might need a rear spoiler, interchangeable hook-ups, etc..... www.fema.gov
Also check out www.uship.com for different things that need bids on trucking/ shipping. Different.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Frozen, my buddys dad does it.



chironorm said:


> FEMA puts ads in the papers sometimes. The have very, very strict regulations that you have to follow. One big run would be worthwhile changing your truck over to fit their guidelines but either you have it or you don't. Has to be 1 ton dualllie with big mud flaps. Might need a rear spoiler, interchangeable hook-ups, etc..... www.fema.gov
> Also check out www.uship.com for different things that need bids on trucking/ shipping. Different.


Thats weird because when I called they said I didnt need a one ton dullay. It depends on the size trailer im sure.

My buddys dad pulls trailers with his 3/4 ton. And the rules are not that strict other than you gotta be 23, pass truck inspection, have atleast a 3/4ton with trailer brakes, have a cdl, and have a physical. Thats about it.


----------



## Lehner&Sons (Oct 26, 2004)

Here is a better link! Took me a minute to find this on the main FEMA site!

http://www.rebuildingthegulfcoast.gov/

Chris


----------

